# Microfence



## NH_Sawyer (May 5, 2006)

Hi folks,
Well I just bought a new Bosch 1617 fixed & pluge base router. It's going to be a big upgrade over my 45 year old Stanley I had been using. I am not sure how I will act when I use it.
Lowes did me ok on it too. They had the sign on it for the accessories package. The sign should have been removed a couple of weeks earlier but they missed it. They didn't have the package so to make up for it they knocked $40 off the price and I got it for $179. I'll definitely do business there again.
Anyway I have been thinking about getting the microfence edge guide for it. It's kind of pricey so I'd like to know if anyone is using one before I take the plunge.
I guess while I am asking anyone using the circle jig too?

Thanks


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I bought one years ago. and while it is a very fine piece of equipment It was not used ,by me, enough to justify the high cost.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

NH_Sawyer said:


> Hi folks,
> Well I just bought a new Bosch 1617 fixed & pluge base router. It's going to be a big upgrade over my 45 year old Stanley I had been using. I am not sure how I will act when I use it.
> Lowes did me ok on it too. They had the sign on it for the accessories package. The sign should have been removed a couple of weeks earlier but they missed it. They didn't have the package so to make up for it they knocked $40 off the price and I got it for $179. I'll definitely do business there again.
> Anyway I have been thinking about getting the microfence edge guide for it. It's kind of pricey so I'd like to know if anyone is using one before I take the plunge.
> ...



Hi NH_Sawyer

"edge guide"

If you do alot of hand routing you will like as I do, I have one for my Porter Cable and I use it all the time, it's great when the item is to big to get on the router table,cabinets,doors frames,etc.
The one for the Bosch can do cir.but I do recommend the Jasper jig, you may want ot take a hard look at it, it's a great jig and can small holes and up to a 18" one quick and easy.
-------------
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n:552490,p_4:Jasper Tools&page=1
the one I have is below
http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-270J-M...6/ref=sr_1_3/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi
The next one I buy will be this one ▼
http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-200J-M...6/ref=sr_1_1/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi
Home page for Jasper jig ▼ and more info on the jig types.
http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/c/Jasper/Jasper+Circle+Jigs.html

----------

---------
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...=pd_bbs_sr_3/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1054-...=pd_bbs_sr_1/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi

http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Fence-M...6/ref=sr_1_1/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi

http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Fence-C...6/ref=sr_1_3/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi

Bj


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, NH: I have the Micro jig and the circle jig. They work great, and they are very accurate. It's sure the way to go when using the plywood they manufacture now, that is metric. I also bought the attachment to use a small trimmer router. I found it was perfect for those small jobs. Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## NH_Sawyer (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the helpful info. I appreciate your taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

NH, one of the nice things about Bosch is you do not have to decide today. You will be able to purchase the fence any time. You can easily make your own circle cutting jig from some 1/4" hardboard. Simply remove the sub base plate from your router and place it face down on the hardboard, mark and drill your holes, you will need to countersink the screw holes slightly. Measure from the edge of your bit the distance you need and drill a 1/16" hole in the hardboard. A finish nail through this into your wood is all you need to pivot for a perfect circle. Mark the measurement on the board for future reference. Renenber, the hole does not need to be centered on your jig, just stay an inch or so away from the edge. I will post a photo of one of these this weekend.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*More on circle routing etc.*

I have taken a look at the Jasper circle cutting jig and whilst it is no doubt as good as that type comes, isn't it faster to fit to router, more permanent,far more rigid and certainly more elegant to use one like this, designed by who else but Template Tom and made by yours truly. It can be as long as you like, this one is about 13" and can rout circles from about 1 1/4" to 20" dia. I have several pins so that the one in use goes through the thickness of the material and into the sacrificial bench, preventing the centre-piece from hitting the cutter after penetration. The threaded holes are tee nuts and suitable bolts can be adapted as pins,those not in use can be screwed into the topside. Several of the jigs in Toms "classroom" were made using side fence attachments which is an easy way to make it as I hope that most of you routologists NEVER use a side fence, preferring to use a straight edge or as I do an Aluminium "power tool guide" with a camlock at one end, they are available in several lengths, mine is over four feet. Well that should be enough to have sent you to sleep, 'till next time, Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You should give the Jasper Jig a try out  it will amaze you how easy it is to cut out a circle from 2" to a 18" with just a brass guide in the router base, you just drop it in and plunge the router in and it's that quick no rods to fool with,no screws,no ruler just one small 1/8" pin hole to drill in the center of the circle.
Plus you can do 256 holes sizes with one small jig.
I have made many circle jigs and use many Fac.ones and the Jasper jig is the best one I have used.

Just a NOTE **** you can get one for 29.oo US dollars at Amazon.com no need to pay list price for it, the best money you will spend for tools this year 

If you want to see all the circle jig I have made and paid for just ask and I will post a snapshot or two of them. 

Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> You should give the Jasper Jig a try out  it will amaze you how easy it is to cut out a circle from 2" to a 18" with just a brass guide in the router base, you just drop it in and plunge the router in and it's that quick no rods to fool with,no screws,no ruler just one small 1/8" pin hole to drill in the center of the circle.
> Plus you can do 256 holes sizes with one small jig.
> ...


 Bob
Just one question. Routing small circles where is the pin.
One of the other reasons for using the side fence attachment ther is room for Fine adjustment from the top. Just as a matter of interest
Note : Not all side fence attachments are suitable for making a circle cuting jig hence the reason for introducing Number 2
Tom
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tom

See the item below, the pin holes are under the router base, quick and easy to setup just put the pin in the stock set the jig on the hole size you want plunge the router down and cut the circle out, no need to adjust it because the scale is in 1/16" ,you can use a 1/4" bits or 3/8" or 1/2" what every the hole size needs to be by using a bit size bigger that will move it by a 1/32" the norm.

Note **** I did find one error with the Jasper jig, the mounting holes are drilled to deep in the jig, you only have a 1/16" of plastic to mount the jig to the base plate of the router but that's not big deal when you use the 3/4" brass guide because you don't need to bolt it to the jig anyway, see snapshots below ,just drop it in the hole and make the pass, but you can bolt the jig to the base plate if you want.
See reviews on Amazon, some have snap the holes out when they use the jig but that's why a made a copy of the jig in 1/2" MDF when I have the need to bolt it to the base of the router,like when I need to put a hole in the side of a project or the underside of one..just more control of the jig and the router.

Some will say if you drill the jig out to 3/4" you just lost the way to line the jig up to the base of your router well not true just take some 3/4" dowel rod and put in a 1/4" hole in the center of the wooden dowel to hold the 1/4" steel dowel pin that comes with the jig, slip in the wooden dowel rod with the 1/4" dowell pin and chuck it up in the router and bolt the jig to your router. 
The 3/4" plug is easy to make, BUT it must be true (dead center) chuck it up in the lathe let the lathe spin and use the center to mark the end for dead center, if you have a drill chuck for your lathe drill it out if not just mark it with the dead center tool and then use the drill press to drill it out true.
Then press in the 1/4" dowell pin and your done. 

I made mind with some Alum. round stock that looks like a 1 1/2" over size washer that has 3/4" O.D. dog ,that's is 1/4" long and a 1/4" hole in the center for the dowell pin, but I used a metal lathe to do that with. 


Bj


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm too cheap. I've just got a chunk of poplar (1/2 in thick- 4 inch wide) with a hole for a 1-1/8 inch template guide. Probably has 10 different pivot points for the circles I cut most often. The 1/2 inch thickness works out nice, since for holes smaller than the diameter of the base of the router, I can drive a pin into the work piece, set the compass on the pin, then set the router into the compass.

I like using a template guide instead of bolting the router to the jig so I can change back and forth quickly between different routing jobs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

I'm a cheap SOB also   The last one I made was about the same, it is 30" long with a 3/8" slot down the center of 1/2" thick x 5" wide MDF and a 1" hole in one end , the slot holds a small device with a 1/8" hole and a clamp device to lock it in place.
Drop and cut the hole out quick and easy,popin the 1" brass guide and it's done in a heart beat.
I see many workworkers like to use the band saw but it takes a bit of time to set up the support to hold the stock and the router can do this small job so easy.

I use it to cut the big ones out like round/oval table tops and oval mirror frames, etc.

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*More on circle cutting jigs*

Sorry Bob but we shall have to agree to disagree on jigs for routing circles. One of the several benefits of Tom's jig design is that it is INFINITELY adjustable. The attached pics show a display stand that I made some time ago where the s.s.tube had to be a very tight fit, 1/16th either way would not have been good enough. I hope that new comers to routing are getting enough information to enable them to experiment and find methods that they feel comfortable with.Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That's what's neat about this forum, we can disagree and still put out jig designs that others can use and try out 

Let me make one more small point about the Jasper Jig, you can use it on just about any router, like a small trim router,small air router,small 1HP routers, small plunge routers, etc. some times you don't need alot of power just to make a hole.

see below ▼

Bj


----------

